# I have to agree...



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

"In the first place, we should insist that if the immigrant who comes here in good faith, becomes an American and assimilates himself to us, he shall be treated on an exact equality with everyone else for it is an outrage to discriminate against any such man because of creed, or birthplace, or origin. But this is predicated upon the person's becoming in every facet an American, and nothing but an American... There can be no divided allegiance here. Any man who says he is an American, but something else also, isn't an American at all. We have room for but one flag, the American flag... We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language... and we have room for but one sole loyalty and that is a loyalty to the American people." -- Theodore Roosevelt, 1907


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

What he said........+1 :smt038


----------



## KINGMAX (May 19, 2006)

*My boy JS is everywhere, anytime.*

JS - U R everywhere, anytime, day or night. When do you sleep?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

He's a Borg. He never sleeps


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

+1

It is a shame that in our era more of our leaders do not have that type of pride and loyalty to our country.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

If js is the proud father of a beautiful 1 month old baby boy like I am then I know why he don't sleep. :lol:


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

i think maser is a borg assemilated by js, to torment me about being a snake murderer.... :-D 

danny


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

*Re: My boy JS is everywhere, anytime.*



KINGMAX said:


> JS - U R everywhere, anytime, day or night. When do you sleep?


Sleep??? What is this "sleep" you speak of...? :-D


----------

